# I am Interested in growing Bermuda in dry and Sandy Arizona soil



## blackydon (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to grow some pasture with a Bermuda grass. Not sure what Bermuda seed would be good to use. My soil is a bit high in salt and sand. Some other areas have a high clay content. I have done some research and read that the sandy soil drains too quicky and the clay soil can hold too much moisture. I know that the soil here lacks Nitrogen and I will have to add Nitrogen to it. I only want to use part of my 4 achers for grazing my horses. Can someone help me? Thank you


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I suggest you contact Yoana Newman, PhD: [email protected] who may be able to give you some words of encouragement.

Unfortunately I have few if any encouraging words. When you say horses plural, and less than 4 acres in grass you have a built in problem.

I really suggest you put in a good round exercise pen on a sandy spot, and put in several say 100 X 100 feet each. Plan to feed purchased hay in the pen and allow the horses to get some limited grazing in one paddock at a time, and a short time at that. 
You probably have barely enough ground to graze a pony, full time. The hoof action will destroy the best of sods if you are not careful.


----------



## blackydon (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for helping out with the information. I do have three horses but do not intend to use the entire four acres for the horses. I also will have to pay for the hay because I will not use the growing area for the horses to depend on. I will not allow the horses on the grounds when or if it rains here. I will make sure the horses are not full of energy before I turn them out. I will also contact Yoana Newman for help. The hay prices in Arizona has broken my bank. I do have a turn out area for the horses and a very big arena. I plan to plant around the house and other unused areas I dont play in.

Thank you again for your response. I really do. Thank you


----------

